# Can clinics seriously refuse you without private insurance?



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi all!

I'm sorry if this question comes off as ignorant - please forgive as I am used to the healthcare system of my own country and have never had to look into any other systems as I'm born and raised Dutch.

My Australian partner just got a severe shoulder injury and since he has had recurrent subluxation (near dislocation) he has to have surgery.

Our doctor told us - I can refer you to two places for the surgery, an affordable one with a long waiting list, or a specialised one that is expensive but will treat you fast and have all the resources.

Of course we opted for the expensive option - the injury hurts like hell and it needs to be treated as it's been left untreated too long to begin with. He doesn't have an income at the moment but I do, a decent one. So we got referred by the GP to the better, more expensive clinic.

I just called them and they immediately cut me off when they heard my partner does not have private insurance. They told me they cannot treat him without private insurance and to go elsewhere.

I'm sorry but in The Netherlands it is not considered normal to refuse someone treatment like that, especially not when urgent. I was a student there for six years with barely an income and I have had a surgery and some other (emergency) treatments and I paid for them so I got them... the rest was covered by the basic national insurance system. The end.

I'm a little bit upset that someone can just refuse him treatment like this. This is a painful injury and it will keep him unemployed for at least another year if he has to go on the long waiting list, not to mention this is a matter of joint damage, we don't feel comfortable having it handled at a non-specialized clinic.

I mean is this normal in Australia? Is this something I'll have to get used to? Because I'm pretty shocked right now...

Nelly


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow, I've never heard of that! I don't have health insurance, I just use the government funded system. 

I do, however, see specialist doctors and have seen many over the years, and I've never had any if then say anything about requiring insurance, I just pay full price. 

As long as the bill is paid, why should it matter? That's very strange!


----------

